# New toy



## TFrench (21 Sep 2017)

I know you guys will appreciate this. We have an old fobco star at work that is just about ok, but struggles for capacity. I've been looking for something bigger for ages, then spotted this listed on eBay as "radial drill" with very little other info. Did some research, found that it is a oerlikon ub2 and gets a very good write up online. Did the deal, after much faffing around we picked it up today (friendly farmer with telehandler) and got it sited in our unit. Came with a massive amount of Morse taper drill bits, chucks and reamers, and in another box was a load of clamping gear, including a load of lenzkes bits and bobs. Very happy with the result! Will get it powered up next week hopefully when the plug for the bus bar turns up. Can't wait!






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TFrench (21 Sep 2017)

Lathes uk info: http://www.lathes.co.uk/oerlikon/


----------



## MusicMan (22 Sep 2017)

My word, that is some beast! Well done! Keep us informed!


----------



## Rorschach (22 Sep 2017)

Thats a cool bit of kit.


----------



## Blockplane (22 Sep 2017)

Niiiiiiiiiiice! 

Drools


----------



## AES (23 Sep 2017)

That's a very nice and very serious bit of kit, I'm jealous.

AES


----------



## hawkeyefxr (28 Sep 2017)

Probably still got another life left in it, if not more. Old tool are only old in numbers of years that does not mean they are junk because they are definitely not.


----------



## adidat (28 Sep 2017)

adidat


----------



## TFrench (28 Sep 2017)

Its nearly there now. Got the power down to the wall box and all connected up. However I appear to have cocked something up as its still not working... sparky coming to look shortly. 

I have found this:


> Given the construction of the drilling-head and cylinder, it is somewhat surprising that Oerlikon did not opt to design-in an oil bath for the gearboxes. Instead, all lubrication is taken care of by an oil mist gun applied to numerous holes in the casing and coating all the internal components with a smoke-like dusting of oil.


On this website http://anglo-swiss-tools.co.uk/oerlikon-ub2-drilling-machine/
(worth a look if only for the action shot of it drilling a base on a properly giant radial arm drill in the Oerlikon factory)

Any ideas on where I can get such an oil mist gun? Or are we thinking a modern aerosol can oil is going to be as good?


----------



## SteveF (30 Sep 2017)

just spotted this 
I thought my recent purchase of an arboga was "different"




this is serious toy to say the least

Steve


----------



## Bm101 (1 Oct 2017)

TFrench":v7n4vhl0 said:


> Its nearly there now. Got the power down to the wall box and all connected up. However I appear to have cocked something up as its still not working... sparky coming to look shortly.
> 
> I have found this:
> 
> ...



Complete noob so I can't help much but I'm on a tea break from working on my (what now looks like a childs toy :shock: ) Meddings, so what better thing to do than read about your monster. Googled 'oil mist gun' 'cos ya never know....

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Rea ... ubrication

This looks informative on the whole shebang including oil types etc, at least to my uninformed eye. 
Hope it helps. Good luck with the beast. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## TFrench (1 Oct 2017)

Cheers Chris. It's more the way to apply the mist that's the problem - I imagine the original thing was a grease gun style thing that gave a burst action when you pushed it onto the port - almost like a diesel injector. I've emailed the guy who runs the anglo-swiss website and he said the original lubricator is long out of production. Most of the modern ones seem to have a dedicated high pressure air feed and an oil reservoir and are permanently plumbed in. Think I'm going to try something like this:
https://www.cromwell.co.uk/shop/lub...precision-lubricant-spray-400ml/p/ROC7716551D


----------

